# Transmisor Fm muy estable



## josem2 (May 21, 2011)

tengo este transmisor pero no se si funcione como dice, quisiera saber si alguien lo ha implementado y le ha funcionado bien, y de no ser asi, seria de gran ayuda que me pasaran un circuito de radio fm que funcione bastante bien y sea parecido a este

muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## elgriego (May 21, 2011)

Hola josem2,no se que uso querras darle a este transmisor ,pero para que un transmisor en este rango de fcia sea realmente estable debe basarse en un oscilador de referencia controlado a cristal,si no posee un cristal o un pll ,no podemos considerarlo estable,este tipo de circuitos sirven para eperimentar un rato,pero no pueden considerarse como verdaderos transmisores,sobre todo en las bandas de radiodifusion,ya que si lo ajustas a la mañana en 88.1,con suerte al mediodia va a andar por los 90 o mas ,es decir los osciladores LC tan rudimentarios como el del ejemplo,no pueden considerarse estables arriba de los 30mhz,si queres armar un verdadero tx de fm ,busca en el foro ,que hay abundante imformacion,por ej el veronica fm con pll.

Saludos.


----------



## mauu (May 21, 2011)

ayer un usuario posteo este transmisor pero modificado y dijo que anda muy bien.
te podes fijar en mis mensajes


----------



## josem2 (May 21, 2011)

mauu me podras dar el link de lo que me dices
es que no lo encuentro

Gracias

el griego
solo necesito presentarlo en un proyecto y que lo vea el profe, solo quiero que se escuche bien,
jaja es para estar exento


----------



## mauu (May 21, 2011)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/transmisor-fm-88-108mhz-3w-56731/


----------



## josem2 (May 21, 2011)

gracias mauu
voy a tratar de armarlo, no tienes tu algun otro circuito sencillo, y muy estable?


----------



## mauu (May 21, 2011)

nono :S

suerte


----------



## rubenkku (May 21, 2011)

josem2 dijo:


> gracias mauu
> voy a tratar de armarlo, no tienes tu algun otro circuito sencillo, y muy estable?



Si tu proveedor de componentes electronicos tiene un cristal de cuarzo XTAL de 38Khz puedes montar un transmisor de FM stereo de muy buena calidad en audio, pues usa un integrado que se encarga de hacer toda la tarea, el BA1404.

Empieza por buscar el cristal, pues no es muy común.


----------



## elgriego (May 21, 2011)

Hola josem2,si es para una presentacion,no habria problema con ese circuito o alguno similar,tambien es interesante lo que propone rubenkku de usar el integrado ba 1404,la falta del cristal de 38khz no seria nungun problema, ya que solo lo usa para generar la portadora estereo multiplex,solo con ingresar con audio en la pata 12 ,tenes un transmisor mono en la banda de vhf de 88 a 108mhz .

Te dejo un circuito muy simple ,que podes encontrar en el foro y que sirve perfectamente para lo que vos planteas.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/transmisor-simple-fm-construccion-2130/

Saludos.


----------



## josem2 (May 21, 2011)

gracias a todos
la verdad es que ya tengo todos los componentes para este circuito y lo que me falla es la parte LC
se me dificulta un poco ir a la electronica pues no vivo en una ciudad
creen que funcionara este circuito?


----------



## elgriego (May 22, 2011)

me falla es la parte LC............

Hola, que es lo que te falla de la parte lc?


----------



## rubenkku (May 23, 2011)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola josem2,si es para una presentacion,no habria problema con ese circuito o alguno similar,tambien es interesante lo que propone rubenkku de usar el integrado ba 1404,la falta del cristal de 38khz no seria nungun problema, ya que solo lo usa para generar la portadora estereo multiplex,solo con ingresar con audio en la pata 12 ,tenes un transmisor mono en la banda de vhf de 88 a 108mhz .
> 
> Te dejo un circuito muy simple ,que podes encontrar en el foro y que sirve perfectamente para lo que vos planteas.
> 
> ...



Me interesa mucho eso que dices de no usar cristal. Como quedaria el circuito sin el cristal?

Una duda que tengo, es si es correcto juntar los canales LEFT RIGHT de un jack stereo de sonido para sacar un solo cable (mono) o hay que añadirle algun componente.

Y ya para rematar la faena, hay alguna manera de sistituir el cristal de cuarzo por un circuito resonante a 38Khz, muchas gracias.


----------



## elgriego (May 23, 2011)

Hola rubenkku,se te fijas en las notas de aplicacion del ci ba1404,veras que el pin 12 figura como entrada de modulacion ,es decir si le conectas una fuente de audio en esa pata ,vas a tener un transmisor monoural,posiblemente sea necesario hacerle un red de preemfasis para tener buenos agudos pero esto lo logras poniendo en paralelo 1 resistencia de 10k con un capacitor de .001 ,es decir en un extremo entras con el audio y el otro extremo va a la patita  12 del ci .

Podes sumar el canal izquierdo y derecho a traves de capacitores por ej de 10mf siempre y cuando hablemos de señales de muy bajo nivel por ej la salida de una compactera,pero vas a notar que hay una considerable perdida de calidad debido a la cancelacionde fase ,que se produce entre los dos canales ,igualmente es cuestion de probar y no quedarse con lo que opinan los demas.No te parece.

Con respecto a sustituir el xtal ,dejame que lo estudie un poco y en unos dias te respondo.

Saludos y exitos.El Griego.


----------



## jeanander (Abr 22, 2012)

Los transmisores son muy fáciles de hacer.la primera vez que lo intente no fue sencillo por el tema del capacitor variable ya que es mejor reutilizar el de las radios de perilla ya que tienen un amplio rango es muy fácil hacerlo con solo un transistor como un 2n2019 un par de cerámicos un par de resistencias y eso es todo es estable pero no tanto ya  que  existe un corrimiento de frecuencias al pasar el tiempo. Saludos


----------



## ericksm (Jun 8, 2012)

Queria crear un nuevo tema pero como encontre este ,comento aqui mi experiencia

Hace poco lo implemente sobre un protoboard (no recomendado segun leí) ,encontre todos los componentes pero sobre los componentes para realizar como las bobinas, antenas y la bobina de coque (que no se para que sirve ni como se construye exactamente) no me fue muy bien pues no esta muy detallado su construccion ,el alambre que utilize no fue el mejor para las bobinas y la antena que utilice fue de 25cm (el tamaño no esta especificado).
Ya en las pruebas del transmisor, no funcionaba ,muy pocas veces se escuchaba lo transmitido pero con mucho ruido , luego trate con un dvd, conecte la salida del audio a la entrada del circuito y funcionaba mucho mejor que antes (con voz casi nunca funcionaba) pero con mucho ruido...
para la bobina de choque enrolle un alambre muy delgado varias vueltas sobre una resistencia de 1M

Si alguien del foro sabe sobre el tema o logro hacer funcionar este circuito, agradeceria que comente su experiencia y conocimientos para terminar lo que empece 

salu2


----------



## tiago (Jun 8, 2012)

ericksm dijo:


> Queria crear un nuevo tema pero como encontre este ,comento aqui mi experiencia
> 
> Hace poco lo implemente sobre un protoboard (no recomendado segun leí) ,encontre todos los componentes pero sobre los componentes para realizar como las bobinas, antenas y la bobina de coque (que no se para que sirve ni como se construye exactamente) no me fue muy bien pues no esta muy detallado su construccion ,el alambre que utilize no fue el mejor para las bobinas y la antena que utilice fue de 25cm (el tamaño no esta especificado).
> Ya en las pruebas del transmisor, no funcionaba ,muy pocas veces se escuchaba lo transmitido pero con mucho ruido , luego trate con un dvd, conecte la salida del audio a la entrada del circuito y funcionaba mucho mejor que antes (con voz casi nunca funcionaba) pero con mucho ruido...
> ...



ericksm, date cuenta que este post es demasiado antiguo y ha quedado abandonado. Con una Protoboard en RF, es buscar el fracaso desde el principio, si obtienes resultados serán mediocres. El método Manhattan es rápido y muy usado.

Usa el buscador del foro (Botón naranja de arriba de la página) y encontrarás decenas de circuitos similares.

Saludos.


----------



## kjs (Nov 1, 2012)

discúlpenme quisiera saber si este circuito de transmisor fm es estable.


----------



## tiago (Nov 1, 2012)

kjs dijo:


> discúlpenme quisiera saber si este circuito de transmisor fm es estable.



¿Como de estable lo quieres? ... No lleva PLL, no lleva XTAL. Funciona variando la frecuencia con un trimmer. Para experimentar vale, para un uso medianamente serio, no creo.

Saludos.


----------



## kjs (Nov 1, 2012)

Gracias por tu ayuda.



Disculpen alguien podría pasarme algún circuito  (si es posible con pcb también) sobre un transmisor fm ESTABLE como para radio en lo posible sin pll o alguno fácil de conseguir en Buenos Aires (argentina).Gracias
Saludos.


----------



## tiago (Nov 2, 2012)

kjs dijo:


> Gracias por tu ayuda.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Puedes revisar los circuitos que hay en ésta sección usando el buscador, lo tienes arriba de la página.
En los correspondientes hilos, se comenta el funcionamiento de todos los circuitos, sólo tienes que elegir el que mejor creas que se adapta a tus propósitos.
Ten en cuenta, que por bueno que sea el circuito, los sintonizados con un condensador variable tienden a desplazarse siempre, y mas si le das un uso continuado. Este error de frecuencia también va a ser determinado puntualmente por las condiciones climáticas, (Los dias húmedos o excesivamente calurosos, el oscilador presentará un funcionamiento diferente, y por tanto más error de desplazamiento)

Si no usas un PLL, siempre tendrás el mismo problema. A ver si alguien te puede aconsejar alguno bueno, pero no dejes de usar el buscador.

Saludos y bienvenido al foro.


----------



## miguelus (Nov 2, 2012)

Buenos días kjs.

Como bien te ha contestado Tiago, lo que pretendes no es posible, no puedes realizar un Transmisor de FM que sea Bueno, estable, sencillo, barato y además con componentes convencionales.

Todos estos transmisores que aparecen en las revistas y que están realizados con “Osciladores Libres” son únicamente, y así lo especifican, para fines experimentales.
Si ello fuera posible no serían necesarios los PLL, DDS o cualquier otra forma de generas señales estables.

Veo en muchos Post en los que se asegura…
_Oscilador de FM muy estable,_ pero no cuantifican cuanto estable es.

Otra cosa es que realizar uno de estos Transmisores siempre es una cuestión muy divertida, en alguna etapa de nuestra vida todos hemos realizado alguno, pero enseguida nos damos cuenta de que no sirven absolutamente para nada.

También hay que explicar que si pasan del ámbito de nuestras cuatro paredes su uso es ilegal ya que podríamos interferir en la Banda Comercial de FM.

Según la normativa internacional que rige el funcionamiento de los Transmisores de FM, no se pueden utilizar Transmisores que no posean algún sistema para fijar la frecuencia, p.e. PLL.

No pretendo desanimarte, sino todo lo contrario, lee, aprende, experimenta, busca información sobre los PLL, en el Foro y por Internet hay mucha, siempre podrás incorporar un PLL a tu pequeño Transmisor, te sorprenderá la diferencia y disfrutarás mucho más.

Sal U2


----------

